# Recommendations on Quality Hames Harness



## InexcessiveThings (Oct 22, 2016)

I am selling my breastcollar style harness in favor of getting one with a full collar and hames. Unless I get lucky and find one used for a good price, I need an affordable option for a new harness.

Does anyone have recommendations of a good hames harness that won't break the bank? I'm looking to stay under $1000.

I was looking at Amber Hillside, and my impression is that their harness quality is okay and I've seen their nylon harness recommended here before, although I am interested in their leather harness currently.

I have also read good things about Chimacum Tack, but I am less inclined to buy from them simply because I would prefer a leather harness.

Are there any others out there that would be affordable on a low budget? Sellers to stay away from?


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

Have you thought about just buying collar, hames and traces to go with your current harness? Smuckers and Bowman are two good leather brands.


----------



## InexcessiveThings (Oct 22, 2016)

I did think about that, but there are some design points of this harness that I have never really liked, so I thought I'd rather just replace the whole thing even if it is nicely made.

A new smuckers harness may be just a bit too expensive for me at the moment, though I do see used sets pop up occasionally. I will check out bowman.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

Being a harness geek myself, I totally understand! There are many FB driving buy sell groups. Nicer used harness comes up with reasonable frequency. Best of luck in your search!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Are you looking for a buggy harness or a work harness? Call Bowman (you want Joe, not Dan) in Millersburg, OH. The brothers use the same leather, but Dan only stitches his harness by hand, and Joe uses staples, so his are less expensive. Joe does both work and buggy harness.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I was putting a book away, and THERE were the Bowman catalogs!!

It is from 2012, but the price for a hames style leather buggy harness was $540, collars were $74 - $91. 

You can leave a message at : 330-893-4151


----------



## InexcessiveThings (Oct 22, 2016)

greentree said:


> I was putting a book away, and THERE were the Bowman catalogs!!
> 
> It is from 2012, but the price for a hames style leather buggy harness was $540, collars were $74 - $91.
> 
> You can leave a message at : 330-893-4151


As I'm a pleasure driver, I am after a buggy harness. Thanks for the info!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Joe Bowman made my Biothane pair harness, and my leather pair lines. Dan made my show harnesses. I LOVE what they call “garment leather wrapped lines”.... they are SO easy to grip, and yet they slide when needed. 

They are quite accommodating....it seems like I had to send the lines back and have adjustments made(my horses are Arabian, so kind of short in length....) I think he did the bridles custom , too, because of the strange size. Be sure and tell them you want a proper nose and, because the Amish don’t usually use one, but they always use an overcheck, so you can have that left off, if you don’t use one.


----------



## InexcessiveThings (Oct 22, 2016)

That is one other thing I neglected to mention. I don't use an overcheck or side check. My horse doesn't need one, so I was looking to just get one without checks entirely if I could. Though I suppose I don't have to use one just because I have it, as I did with the harness I currently have. So an option that will make harness without checks is good. I have some more things to think about now I suppose.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Do you know what size collar your horse wears? My DH bought a nice collar off someone (he travels through Amish country a lot), and It is the same size as several of mine. If it would fit yours, we could make a deal. It may be pretty patent leather , and I will check the size....


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Ken Bauerle (Hog Branch Harness) in Mississippi. You can google them. They do have a website. They work in Biothane and there are several choices of product. They do have ready made or in my case they custom made my set to accommodate their size and my shoulder injury. Leather harness is very heavy and depending on the size (height) of your horse it can be hard to get everything aligned and up. Cleaning all that leather is also time consuming. The woman I worked for had all leather harness. Even keeping up after it it took time every so often to keep it in really good shape. After the accident there was no way I could carry it unless it was in pieces and even then throwing it up on them would not have happened. Ken designed mine so it came apart in three pieces that were really easy and obvious to put together. It was quite a bit lighter, easier to clean and care for and when my shoulder could handle the weight and motion I was able to harness without taking it apart. I could also configure it more than one way depending on what I was doing. It could go from show harness to basic carriage harness to work harness using interchangeable pieces. He puts a lot of thought and care into his harness and it is quality. It was also very reasonably priced. You could call and ask to see his price list and what it includes. Mine was more extensive and custom but even then I think it was under $1500 per horse. That included bridle. I don't remember if I had to purchase the hames separate of if they were included. I did buy the collars from Amish country when we went up for Horse Progress Days. My original collars came with my mares. Kept up they'll last a long, long time. They are leather.


----------



## InexcessiveThings (Oct 22, 2016)

greentree said:


> Do you know what size collar your horse wears? My DH bought a nice collar off someone (he travels through Amish country a lot), and It is the same size as several of mine. If it would fit yours, we could make a deal. It may be pretty patent leather , and I will check the size....


I'll measure him again tomorrow. It's been a while since I last did and I don't remember what I came up with.


----------



## InexcessiveThings (Oct 22, 2016)

It appears he's just about 23." But he is also out of shape and has lost a bit of muscle. So he may be closer to a 24" when he's in more consistent work.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

OK, I’ll check the collar!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, drat, this collar is only a 21.....


----------



## InexcessiveThings (Oct 22, 2016)

greentree said:


> Well, drat, this collar is only a 21.....


That's unfortunate. I suspect, however, that I won't have any problems locating or ordering one.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

No, you won’t, that’s for sure! It is an extra here (how many collars do I need???)


----------

